# Sweaty Paws



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Searched for this but it didnt turn up much.

I've noticed my 16 month old will leave wet footprints quite often, she hasnt stood in any water, she is just sweating. She has even stained my Jute rug with paw prints from this. It is most noticeable on charcoal tiles and floorboards.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, dogs have sweat glands on the pads of their feet.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inl700-j_7M

Just reminded me of the classic SNL skit with Alex Baldwin.

Sorry, a bit off subject.

On subject, no nothing to be concerned about. Does she pant?

_Dogs have the ability to sweat, but in places that are a little different from humans. Dogs sweat through their pads and feet. Their skin and armpit areas don’t contain sweat glands like ours do. Their main method of ridding themselves from heat, however, is by panting, which is a very different mechanism than what we generally use._

RBD


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

yes she's a big panter, it is summer here and she seems to get overheated very quickly. I knew it is was normal, but wasn't sure if excessive sweating is a concern. Thanks


----------

